# New material



## norman vandyke (Oct 23, 2016)

Found this artist's conk in the woods. Going to try to get a pot call blank stabilized from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice find! Size?


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 23, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice find! Size?


Couple inches thick right now and 9x12 or so. I've never found fungus big enough for anything that also had figure. If I could find a morel big enough for a duck call after it's dry, I'd get it cast for sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure this material will work. Ended up with a set of short scales. For some reason it turns mostly black when fine sanded and oiled. The orange looking spots were white before adding oil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 14, 2016)

interesting results. Maybe heat build up? Very interesting idea either way. Have to try new things no matter what the outcome to make progress for sure.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 14, 2016)

I think I'll glue them up to a wood blade and shape them out. See how they'll look. Could look pretty badass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

